# Feeding frozen food?!



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

I've never really fed frozen food, I bought bloodworm and daphnia but it doesnt seem like much per 'cube' so I tend to feed flaked food a few hours after.

How much should I give them per time? or should I continue to feed flaked the same day too? Can I feed bloodworm and daphnia at the same time?

Also it is a great deal cheaper online, if i order online it will obviously thaw before I get it - can I re-freeze it as soon as it arrives?

Thank you,
Kelly


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I dont know how it would be shipped or if it will thaw so I would buy localy. 
I know human food sucks if it thaws and is refozen, so I wouldn't do that to my fish. It would probaly be fine, but I spoil my fish-friends like crazy.
I think its a good idea to feed a variety at each feeding, only a small amount of each type of food, so different fish that preffer different foods all have a chance to go after their favorite morsels. I would feed the flakes, daphnia, AND bloodworms at each feeding.
You probaly already know but... be sure to thaw the frozen food in a small amount of water before putting it in the tank.
How much to.feed depends entirely on how many fish you have and how big they are. Figure 1% body weight per day.


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, Thank you for your reply, I think human food shouldn't be re-frozen because the level of bacteria becomes too high to be considered 'safe' . . . or something similar.
You'r right probably better idea to buy local anyway.

My fish eat what they please anyway! My red tailed shark eats the flake and my Dwarf Gourami likes the sinking pellets and is particularly partial to an algae wafer (which he will protect at all costs!!)

I heard that you shouldn't touch the blood worm, so I place it in a plastic bag, float it in warm water until thawed then tip it upside down into the tank. 
I have no idea what weight of fish is in there! Around half of my current stock is young so constantly changing - even if I did know!!


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Ordering online is actually much more expensive because it's usually shipped via a truck/plane that has frozen storage. So it's cheaper to buy locally so you don't have to pay extra for that special shipping?

How many fish do you have? One cube is usually more than enough for the average tank...

I thaw mine in a small bowl that floats in the tank, and then use a (clean! and only used for tanks) turkey baster to target feed. So I can push food to the bottom of the tank for my bottom feeders.


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Most of ebay will only accept ordered of 5+packs to help it stay frozen in the standard post.
So no special shipping! Shipping is £3 so it doesn't work out a great deal cheaper anyway.

I have:
1 red tailed shark,
3 featherfin syno catfish,
1 dwarf gourami (male),
6 zebra danios,
10 golden barbs,
10 black widow tetra,
5 neon tetra,
1 cory catfish,
5 molly.

They didnt know what to do with the blood worm today so plenty of it sank for the bottom feeders . . . I didnt want to use my cutlery either - hence the plastic bag!!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

KellyL;
I have no idea what weight of fish is in there!!![/QUOTE said:


> You mean you've never weighed your fish?
> Just kidding! I love the frozen products that are available these days. I use brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, krill, bloodworms, and cut-up silversides.
> Good luck!


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

I feed a HUGE variety of food of all kinds. Flake, pellets, frozen, live. I have more food for my fish in the house than i do for myself, lol. I have never heard not to handle bloodworms.. I've handled all of my frozen fish food (frozen and thawed) by hand and never had a problem. Of course i always wash my hands before doing anything else afterwards. I bought a pack of the small round Glad 'mini round' containers with lids that i use specifically for fish food. I actually thaw out several cubes of food at a time (I also have 13 tanks running at the moment). I have a different container for each type of food. I put x amount of cubes in a container, then i add Kent Zoe, vitamin c, garlic, etc to the mix, pop the lid on and let it float in a tank until it thaws. Once it's thawed i feed what i need that day and put the remainder in the fridge for the next several days. It'll last a good several days in the fridge once thawed. I find this to be easier to feed each tank the "right amount" rather than having to round it to cubes (1 cube, 2 cubes, etc).

I have ordered frozen food online, from reputable suppliers (kensfish, drs foster and smith, etc.). They have always packed them in styrofoam boxes with frozen cold packs and ship overnight/one day. I've never had a problem with these being thawed before they make it to me. I also have not purchased from ebay, so i'm not sure how they go about shipping on there. With these places shipping is normally a $25 flat rate, so unless you are purchasing big quantities it can be hard to justify (one day shipping isn't cheap). Me and some friends used to go in and all stock up at once and spread the shipping amongst us which made it very affordable. I haven't done that in a while and mostly buy in person now.


----------



## jpepe1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I swear by frozen food ,it's the staple of all my fish but one(bichir).I switch out daily as to what they get, shrimp,daphnia,blood worms etc.They also get veg flakes in most cases or zuccini.I've been using blood worms a long time and never heard you shouldn't touch them.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't mean to hijack this thread ....but...
What brand of frozen food do you all use?
I prefer SanFranciso Bay brand because it has only whole pieces. The Hikari seems to contain lots of fragments/broken pieces.
Also frozen corn and peas are great for cichlids, keeps them off the plants a little.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

jpepe1 said:


> I've been using blood worms a long time and never heard you shouldn't touch them.


it is uncommon but some people are allergic to bloodworms. Im sure you would of noticed if you were by now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpepe1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I had to check but my food is Omega brand.It seems of good quality.This is not really a preference ,it's whats available locally.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Ocean Nutriction makes some great specialty froozen food


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

I use mostly San Fransisco Bay Brand, Hikari, h2o life, and PE Mysis.


----------

